# Help with unlocking



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm trying to unlock my DNA and I'm following droidmodderx's guide. I'm having a problem with getting android sdk installed, I've installed the jdk.exe and I've downloaded android sdk.zip and have extracted it to c: but when I click on sdk manager it will not open it just flashes a window like its gonna open but never does. I've even tried using the sdk.exe but it says java isn't installed but the installer said it was. I've never had to use sdk tools for my gnex I just used wugs toolkit. I'm lost and I can't go no further. I need some help, I've been trying for like 4 hrs. also im using windows

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got all that worked out but now my computer won't install the drivers. Anyone know where I can get the drivers? I'm already starting to miss the ease of my nexus

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## holla420 (Jul 13, 2012)

Tidefan22 said:


> I got all that worked out but now my computer won't install the drivers. Anyone know where I can get the drivers? I'm already starting to miss the ease of my nexus
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


When u plugged in ur phone to ur pc did u let the HTC sync thing installed? If so uninstall it and try reinstalling the drivers not sure if this will help but u could try

sent from my beastly powered DNA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah I just now figured that out, I've never had a HTC so I didn't know that was there. I'm now on to unlocking it. I just had a lot of trouble gettting sdk and adb all setup. edit mods please don't delete incase I do have something else go wrong I can come back and ask here

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok I've got adb up, but I can't get the command promp to path to the platform tools folder, I've tried following droidmodderx's sdk guide but I'm stuck here. if I could just get this sdk, adb part done would be ready to unlock but I'm stuck here.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## holla420 (Jul 13, 2012)

Tidefan22 said:


> Ok I've got adb up, but I can't get the command promp to path to the platform tools folder, I've tried following droidmodderx's sdk guide but I'm stuck here. if I could just get this sdk, adb part done would be ready to unlock but I'm stuck here.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


So u having problems with the path in cmd?

Sent from my beastly powered DNA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah I've tried doing what the guide said but its not working. I'm obviously doing something wrong, if I could get this figured out I'd be ok.. can u help?

Edit: when I put ./adb install CIDGen.apk in the command I get. '_' is not reconized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## holla420 (Jul 13, 2012)

Tidefan22 said:


> Yeah I've tried doing what the guide said but its not working. I'm obviously doing something wrong, if I could get this figured out I'd be ok.. can u help?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Sure if ur sdk is on ur c drive type in c:\>cd android-sdk\platform-tools. Is the path

sent from my beastly powered DNA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Type that in the command prompt?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## holla420 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes should take u to ur sdk platform tools folder

sent from my beastly powered DNA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got the same message, but my sdk is on my c: drive. also earlier I had problems opening sdk manager it would flash a window like it was gonna open then close quickly, I read where someone said delete the android folder under users, then run The android.bat file. it made the sdk manager open and I was able to download what I needed. If that matters any

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## holla420 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hmm...let me do some looking up for u

sent from my beastly powered DNA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Man I appreciate the help this is driving me insane, I've been dealing with this all night lastnight and all day today. Lol

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think I'm not pasting the line that's in the guide to paste in the path under enviroment variables in the right spot or something I don't know, I paste at he end like it says but nothing?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## holla420 (Jul 13, 2012)

Tidefan22 said:


> Man I appreciate the help this is driving me insane, I've been dealing with this all night lastnight and all day today. Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Np if I can help in any way I had the same problem when I started

sent from my beastly powered DNA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Would this help?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## holla420 (Jul 13, 2012)

How far u say u got on the HTC dev site with unlocking the boot loader?

sent from my beastly powered DNA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

I haven't, I tried the wiping vzw block part. Where u run the install CIDGen.apk and I get the error message I showed u so I can't even begin the proccess

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## holla420 (Jul 13, 2012)

U should that way it is the way a lot of us has done it

sent from my beastly powered DNA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah but u have to have cmd run through platform tools though right?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## holla420 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yea

sent from my beastly powered DNA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

go to C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk or wherever your platform tools folder is and hold shift and right click the platform tools folder and click open command prompt here. then type adb devices to make sure adb is seeing your phone.


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Now for some reason adb devices isn't working. ill try what u said belber

Edit @belber the files are not there in program files (86). Are they suppose to be there?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok I went to c: sdk folder/platform-tools and open a cmd window, I'm gonna try to run the first cmd install CIDGen.apk and see if it works

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Omg god belber u are a lifesaver, it worked cidgen app installed on my phone. I have been messing with this for two straight days

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok I got to the part adb reboot and it all of a sudden it just hangs and I'm past the part of no return part. I don't understand this, and I don't know what to do?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just let it sit for a bit. Depending on where you are on the unlock/CID edits, it'll take some time to load/build files.

tapatalkin'


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

It never rebooted the device? it just hangs there, Is that normal? It does nothing like it does on droidmodderx's video tutorial.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tidefan22 said:


> It never rebooted the device? Is that normal? It does nothing like it does on droidmodderx's video tutorial.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


adb reboot will reboot it every time.... Make sure its still being recognized

tapatalkin'


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok I'm by vzw's block now

Sent from my HTC DNA


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok I unlocked my phone, it was the easy part lol. I just had a helluva time getting sdk and adb setup all right. Thanks for the help guys. Time to root 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

